# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Encomenda na europe trading

## Edgar Luis

pessoal mandei vir de lá umas coisas.. mas tenho algumas duvidas acerca do modo de pagamento.. eles possuem 4 modos de pagamento.. 2 por cartao.. 1 por cheque e outro que eu penso que seja de transferencia.. dps de fazer a compra recebi um mail.. mas agora n percebo mt bem o que fazer.. alguem pode dar umas luzes??

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

oi se pudesses acrescentar um refractometro a encomenda eu ajudava te nos portes.
fico espera de uma resposta abraço
oliveira

----------


## João Magano

Na Europeen-trading convém antes de finalizar a encomenda enviar um email a perguntar os portes, uma vez que não tem calculo automático dos mesmos para fora de França.

É daquelas lojas que primeiro aceitam a encomenda e depois logo se vê se teem em stock ...  :SbPoiss:  

Qual o conteudo do e-mail que recebeste ? Não figura lá o valor dos portes ? A forma de pagamento podes escolher entre as que mencionaste.

----------


## Edgar Luis

eu parece-me que sim.. parece-me que o valor dos portes sao 16 euros.. 

Eu nao mandei email porque de frances percebo mt pouco..  :Frown: 

Paulo se eu finalizar a encomenda terei todo o gosto em acrescentar o refractometro..  :Smile:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Olá,
Escreve em ingles que eles percebem.Deves enviar um mail com o que queres. Eles criam-te a encomenda depois entras no site e pagas.

----------


## Carlos Machado

Boa tarde, 

eu também tinha essa dúvida e fiz como o João Carlos Pereira diz.

Enviei um mail com a encomenda e eles depois enviaram um link que segui para finalizar a encomenda (paguei com MBNet)

Só utilizei o site para pagamento e para consulta das referências dos produtos que queria comprar, para colocar no mail.

Um abraço

Carlos Machado

----------


## Edgar Luis

mbnet.. como é que isso funciona.. pensava que era por transferencia bancaria.. ou algo do genero..

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite 
No sentido de ajudar quem quer que possa ter dificuldades de acesso por questões de linguistica, procedi à tradução das condições gerais de venda da europe trading, que como poderão ler na mesma, só disponibiliza as suas páginas virtuais em Francês.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

P.S.: è possível que alguns termos técnicos juridicos e/ou fiscais estejam menos bem traduzidos, o que se deve ao facto de não ser especializado no assunto. Um Advogado e/ou um Economista, ou mesmo alguém entendido na matéria, poderá eventualmente corrigir/esclarecer um ou outro desses termos.

http://www.europeen-trading.com/cdv.php (original)

Tradução:

*CONDIÇÕES GERAIS DE VENDA*

*Artigo 1 : Denominação*
*A Sociedade EUROPEEN TRADING:*

EUROPEEN TRADING é uma S.A.R.L. com capital de 7622  registada no registo de comercio e das sociedades de Reims sob o numero B 404 071 714.
Para vos ajudar na escolha dos vossos produtos, para todas as informações, perguntas ou outros, estamos disponíveis:
Por mail: das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a      sexta-feira excepto dias feriados.Por correio: no nosso endereço BP 12 ZA Croix      Saint Gilles 51110 Bourgogne  FrancePor fax: das 6h30 às 18h exceptuando dias      feriadosNenhum contacto possível por telefone.Lembramos que também pode:
Aceder à sua encomenda activa (on-line) através da sua conta-cliente acionando o comando a sua conta(votre compte) que vos dará de igual modo um registo activo do conjunto das suas encomendas.

A Loja http://www.europeen-trading.com:

A sociedade EUROPEEN TRADING colocou em funcionamento e explora o sitio http://www.europeen-trading.com
O sitio http://www.europeen-trading.com, é apresentado apenas em língua francesa. No sitio encontrara as informações seguintes:
O edital legal que identifica com rigor a      sociedade http://www.europeen-trading.comAs características essenciais dos bens      propostos, assim como o seu preço em euros,Os detalhes sobre as modalidades de exercício      do sei direito de retratação,Nós comprometemo-nos tudo o que estiver em nosso poder para o satisfazer, em qualidade, durabilidade, SAV e responder assim a sua melhor expectativa.
Pelo feito de encomendar no sitio http://www.europeen-trading.com, o cliente reconhece ter capacidade plena jurídica para o vincular às presentes condições gerais de venda.

*As condições gerais de venda:*

Toda a encomenda que o cliente efectuar no nosso sitio, ficará vinculada às presentes condições gerais de venda, assim como às condições particulares que regem a compra de todos os serviços anexos. Estas têm por função definir o regime das vendas e os direitos e obrigações que daí decorrem.

Informámo-lo que na medida em que encomenda os produtos em linha (on-line), o seu acordo relativo ao conteúdo das presentes condições gerais de venda, não necessita de assinatura manuscrita.

Esforçamo-nos para modificar o melhor possível e regularmente, as clausulas das condições gerais de venda.
Convidámo-lo a tomar conhecimento da versão em vigor no dia em que encomenda.

Dispõe da faculdade de descarregar (download), guardar e reproduzir estas condições gerais de venda.

O contrato de venda de um bem comprado no sítio, compõe-se das condições gerais de venda em vigor no momento da encomenda e do vale de encomenda. 
*Artigo 2: Ofertas EUROPEEN TRADING*

*As condições das ofertas:*
As nossas ofertas de produtos e preços são validos enquanto forem visíveis no sitio, dentro do limite dos armazenados (stocks) disponíveis.

Para os produtos armazenados nos nossos entrepostos, as nossas ofertas são validas sob reserva de disponibilidade nos nossos fornecedores. Nós estabelecemos para alguns desses produtos um prazo de obtenção máximo e no caso de uma eventual indisponibilidade de produtos não armazenados após emissão da sua encomenda, avisá-lo-emos por correio electrónico mal tenhamos recebido as informações transmitidas pelos fornecedores.

A menos que deseje uma solução de substituição por um material equivalente, a sua encomenda indisponível será automaticamente anulada e o cliente será reembolsado caso tenha sido efectuado débito na sua conta bancária

*Identificação dos produtos:*
As fotografias, textos, grafismos, fichas técnicas provêm na sua maior parte, das documentações elaboradas pelos fabricantes ou construtores e reproduzidas sob o seu controlo e com o seu acordo.

Determinadas fotografias, textos, grafismos, fichas técnicas, foram elaboradas por nós e permanecem nossa propriedade, toda a cópia de utilização comercial é assim formalmente proibida e poderia implicar acções legais, em todo o caso damos acordo a uma autorização de cópia para o domínio privado.

*Venda de produtos:*
Os produtos que propomos estão conformes com a legislação e as normas aplicáveis em França.
Para toda a aquisição com vista a exportação, o cliente deverá verificar a especificidade das legislações em vigor no país visado, seja isso para as taxas, declarações, interdições, etc...
A nossa responsabilidade não poderá ser envolvida em caso de não respeito pela legislação do país onde o produto será entregue, cumpre-lhe a si, verificar junto das autoridades locais, as possibilidades de importação ou de utilização dos produtos ou serviços.

*Artigo 3: Tratamento da encomenda*

*Informações de encomenda:*

O cliente deverá verificar escrupulosamente a conformidade das informações que nos fornece aquando da emissão da encomenda, principalmente no que respeita ao endereço de entrega, sendo esta usada pelos nossos sitio para emitir os vales de expedição.

Não poderemos por isso ser considerados responsáveis por eventuais erros de recolha e das consequências que daí decorrem (por exemplo os atrasos ou os erros de entrega)
Nesse caso, as despesas incorridas para uma segunda expedição ficarão a cargo do cliente.

*Artigo 4 : Os modos de pagamento*

*Os modos de pagamento :*

Para regularizar a sua encomenda, dispõe de todos os modos de pagamento propostos aquando da validação final do vale de encomenda:

Cartão bancário

Cartão bancário 3 x sem custos

Cheque

Transferência bancária, vale postal

No caso de pagamento por cheque, este tem de      ser emitido por um banco domiciliado na França metropolitana
Uma encomenda paga por cheque ou transferência só será tratada após recepção do pagamento, sendo este lançado em caixa à expedição da encomenda. Os prazos de disponibilidade e de expedição começam a partir da data de registo do meio de pagamento.

Uma encomenda paga com cartão bancário (Visa, Carte Bleue, MasterCard) será debitada imediatamente.

Asseguramos-lhe que as coordenadas dos cartões de crédito são encriptadas graças ao protocolo SSL (Secure Soket Layer) e nunca transitam visíveis na rede. O pagamento é efectuado directamente por V. EX. ª., de banco para banco, e em qualquer momento a EUROPEEN TRADING não tem qualquer acesso a essas informações.
No caso de um pagamento em 3 vezes sem custos, um terço do montante é debitado imediatamente; o 2º terço é debitado 30 dias depois do dia da encomenda e o último terço é debitado 60 dias depois dia da encomenda.

Para além de acordos especiais e da oferta 3x sem custos que nós lhe propomos no sítio, o pagamento é exigível integralmente a contar da encomenda.

As somas lançadas em caixa não poderão ser consideradas como sinal.

Uma encomenda será considerada como terminada assim que a totalidade dos produtos tiver sido expedida e o pagamento tenha sido efectuado na sua totalidade, 3x sem custos, custos de portes ou outros incluídos.

*Pagamento incompleto:*

Para além de acordos especiais e da offerta 3 x sem custos que nós lhe propomos no sitio, reservamos o direito de recusar uma entrega ou cumprir uma encomenda se esta não tiver sido paga na sua totalidade, custos de portes ou outros incluídos ou em caso de litígios.

Conservamos a total propriedade da mercadoria da venda, até ao perfeito lançamento em caixa da totalidade das somas devidas na altura da sua encomenda, pagamento 3 x sem custos, custos de portes e taxas incluídas.

Todavia a contar da recepção da mercadoria, a responsabilidade dos riscos é-lhe transferida. Deverá então o cliente assegurar-se da boa conservação dessas mercadorias.

*Artigo 5: Entrega * 
Modo de transporte:
Os produtos ser-vos-ão entregues no endereço que o cliente nos tenha indicado no vale de encomenda.

O cliente terá opção de entre diferentes modos de transporte, consoante o peso e/ou o volume dos diferentes produtos encomendados, Colissimo suivi PTT (pacote registado nos correios), transportador, transportador Express.

Os custos de portes são calculados pelo nosso sitio em função do local de entrega, província ou país.

O seu total, acrescentado de custos de portes, surgirá após o seu registo cliente, imediatamente antes da sua escolha de pagamento e validação completa da encomenda.

O cliente poderá a qualquer momento parar, recuar (reconsiderar) ou validar definitivamente.

Um correio electrónico ser-lhe à enviado a cada expedição de encomenda, indicando-lhe para certos modos de transporte, o numero do pacote e o local de seguimento.

*Detalhes da entrega:*

Os prazos de entrega aplicáveis são os indicados aquando da validação da sua encomenda.

Para todos os artigos armazenados a expedição da encomenda efectua-se no dia ou no dia seguinte da mesma, consoante a hora da encomenda e da validação do pagamento, para o restante dos prazos é necessário reportar-se aos prazos artigos anotados no sitio.

Se um problema de disponibilidade ou outro entretanto intervier, contactá-lo-emos por correio electrónico.

Tome nota contudo que toda a encomenda paga por cheque ou vale postal, só será tratada após recepção do meio de pagamento. Os prazos de disponibilidade como de expedição devem ser recalculados a partir da data de registo desse tipo de pagamento.

*Atraso de entrega:*

Em caso de atraso de entrega pelo Correio nos oito dias úteis segundo relativos à data de expedição indicada no correio electrónico suvi  Avis dexpédition (seguimento  aviso de expedição), sugerimos-lhe que verifique, com o seu numero de pacote, junto do seu balcão de correio, se os pacotes não estão em instancia (NT: disponíveis para levantamento), caso tal não seja o caso, então pedimos-lhe que nos contacte por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda-feira a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

Nós contactaremos então os correios para seja aberto um inquérito.

Esse inquérito dos correios pode durar até 21 dias úteis a contar da data de abertura. Se durante esse tempo o produto for encontrado, será reexpedido no mais breve lapso de tempo possível para o seu domicílio. Se ao contrário o produto continuar por localizar na conclusão desses 21 dias úteis, os Correios considerarão a encomenda como perdida.

No encerramento do inquérito por perda, nós reenviar-lhe-emos um produto de substituição (reenvio às nossas custas). Caso o produto ou produtos encomendados se tornassem indisponíveis (NT: não mais comercializados por exemplo), poderá obter o reembolso dos produtos envolvidos pela declaração da perda confirmada do transportador (NT: é importante que o transportador confirme, porque nestes casos estão envolvidos seguros (normalmente obrigatórios) que só serão accionados se houver a tal confirmação)

Em caso de atraso de entrega pelos outros transportadores nos três a dez dias úteis seguintes à data de expedição mencionada no correio electrónico suivi  avis dexpedition (NT: Seguimento  Aviso de expedição), pedimos-lhe que nos contacte por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

Abriremos um inquérito junto do transportador envolvido afim de obter o rastreio do pacote.

Se a mercadoria for encontrada, será reexpedida no mais breve lapso de tempo possível para o seu domicílio. Caso contrário e após obtenção do auto de perda declarado pelo transportador, nos reexpediremos esse(s) produto(s) ou em caso de indisponibilidade definitiva, reembolsá-lo-emos das somas lançadas em caixa segundo as modalidades das presente condições gerais de venda.

*Artigo 6: Recepção da encomenda*

*Recepção do pacote*

Se confiar a recepção da sua encomenda a um terceiro (amigo, porteiro/empregado, pessoa no local de trabalho, etc., etc.) aquele que recebe o pacote em nome do cliente e por conta do cliente, insista para que esteja vigilante relativamente a verificar o estado do mesmo antes de assinar o vale de entrega!!!!!

Na presença de uma anomalia não aparente nos pacotes, erro de encomenda ou deteriorações interiores, pedimos-lhe que nos contacte por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando os dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France, no prazo máximo de 3 dias após recepção, fazendo vinculo a data de assinatura de recepção da mesma.

É indispensável conservar os elementos no estado em que vos foram entregues, acessórios, avisos, embalagens e sobre embalagens compreendidas, enquanto não estiver seguro do seu bom funcionamento

Se os produtos necessitarem de ser reenviados, é imperativo que nos contactem antes por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.
A devolução deverá ser acompanhado do motivo de retorno eventualmente acompanhado dos documentos realizados junto dos transportadores responsáveis pela falha.

A devolução efectuar-se à com o nosso acordo prévio.

De qualquer modo, essas precauções não constituem obstáculo ao benefício das garantias legais e do exercício do direito de retracção.

*Anomalia ou espoliação:*

Para uma entrega efectuada por correio, se o pacote chegar aberto e/ou danificado (nomeadamente com a presença de fita-cola amarela La Poste) o cliente pode aceitá-lo ou recusá-lo.

Se o cliente ou o seu mandatário decidirem aceitar a mercadoria, devem estar atentos a :

- inscrever reservas manuscritas rubricadas pelo carteiro imediatamente ao lado e a preencher paralelamente um auto de anomalia como o explica a regulamentação dos Correios (NT: Correios Franceses, os nossos poderão ou não ter o mesmo ou algo semelhante) Esse formulário deve ser-nos dirigido para que possamos abrir um inquérito e mover uma acção de indemnização, caso falhe.

Se o cliente  ou o seu mandatário preferirem recusar a mercadoria, para além das reservas manuscritas a emitir, deverão pedir ao transportador que o pacote nos seja reenviado, acompanhado de um auto de espoliação (auto 170) (NT: em Portugal poderá ser diferente). De modo preventivo, aconselhamos-lhe a guardar um duplicado desse formulário (NT: e já agora fotografem tudo, carteiro, veículo de transporte, etc, incluído, pode não ser aceite mas ajuda!)

No quadro de uma entrega efectuada por outros transportadores, quer o cliente aceite ou não a entrega, para todo o pacote aberto e/ou danificado, deve emitir reservas manuscritas que anotará na factura do entregador e de que nos informará por correio electrónico (NT: se poderem digitalizar o documento e anexar ao correio electrónico, tanto melhor) info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France, assim como o transportador nos 3 dias úteis seguintes à entrega.

*Em todos os casos, qualquer que seja o seu problema, não hesite em nos contactar* por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France, estamos à sua disposição para todas as informações, litígios ou outros.

Artigo 7: Devolução de pacotes em garantia fabricante

Nós suportamos o montante dos custos de portes de retorno, apenas sobre garantias materiais, sobre os erros dos nossos serviços ou outro incidente que ponha em causa o nosso saber fazer, basta apenas nos contactar antes por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 28h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando os dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

Um vale ou carta de haver, ser-lhe à emitido aquando da recepção do material do pacote recebido em bom estado e confirmado pelos nossos cuidados, chamamos a sua atenção para que embale bem os pacotes de retorno, a manipulação da maioria dos transportadores é bastante aleatória.

*Artigo 8: Reconsideração*

Duração do direito de reconsideração:

Concedemos um prazo de reconsideração de 7 dias de calendário, devolução do pacote a suas expensas, relativamente a produtos que não lhe convenham.

No sentido de assegurar a boa gestão das devoluções, pedimos-lhe que nos avise antecipadamente por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

O material deve ser-nos devolvido na sua embalagem de origem e/ou num estado de novo ou estado que permita a sua colocação em venda imediata.

Todo o material recebido num estado que não satisfaça esses critérios, não será retomado e será reenviado a suas expensas, ser-lhe a enviado um correio electrónico para lho notificar e o direito de retractação será considerado nulo.

Estes prazos decorrem a contar do dia seguinte ao da recepção do produto.

Expirados que estiverem estes prazos, o cliente deixa de dispor desse direito de reconsideração.

O reembolso dos materiais que tenham recebido o nosso aval para devolução de reconsideração, ser-vos-ão reembolsados sem qualquer outra despesa suplementar, à sua escolha por vale ou por cheque, seja por cartão bancário (soma creditada de novo na sua conta)

*Artigo 9: Garantias dos produtos*

*As garantias dos fabricantes:*

Os produtos comprados no nosso sítio beneficiam de garantia fabricante indicada na ficha do artigo.

As diferentes garantias dos fabricantes são geralmente de um ano a dois anos ou três.

Em caso de avaria durante o período de garantia inicial, as reparações serão asseguradas gratuitamente pela nossa sociedade ou directamente pelo fabricante.

*Para poder beneficiar da garantia dos produtos, pedimos-lhe que guarde a factura de compra.*

Qualquer que sejam os problemas no seu material, não hesite en nos contactar por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

*Limite das garantias contratuais:*

Chamamos em particular a sua atenção para o facto de que aprova de uma avaria causada por negligência, uma deterioração ou um uso inadequado tornam sem efeito a garantia do fabricante.

Nesse caso preciso, o produto pode ser-vos devolvido em condições, ou reparado sob aceitação sua de pagamento antecipado de um orçamento estabelecido pelo fabricante.

Em todas as hipóteses, a garantia do fabricante e a subscrição de uma garantia complementar, não privam o comprador e/ou o consumidor das disposições de garantias legais (nomeadamente a garantia de viciação camuflada ou a garantia legal de conformidade).

*Artigo 10: Taxas e exportações*

*Calculo do preço:*

Todas as encomendas serão facturadas com todas as taxas incluídas (NT:TTC=Toutes Taxes Comprises=Todas as Taxas Incluídas). O cliente não terá direito ao reembolso do TVA (NT: =Taxe Valeur Ajouté=IVA=Imposto sobre Valor Acrescentado) Francês correspondente ao(s) produto(s) encomendado(s), a menos que preencha as condição requeridas para beneficiar de uma isenção de taxa.

Nós reservamo-nos o direito de recusar qualquer pedido de isenção de taxa que não corresponda às condições especificadas nas presentes condições gerais de venda, assim como às pedidas pelos serviços aduaneiros.

Qualquer encomenda ligada a isenção de taxa e/ou TVA (NT:=IVA) intracomunitária, deverá ser formulada após facturação do(s) produto(s) a que respeita(m).

*O cliente é cidadão extra comunitário:*

*Condição.*

Pode efectuar um pedido de factura de venda para exportação junto dos nossos serviços, se residir fora da União Europeia e DOM TOM e que a factura seja redigida para o seu endereço de residência. 

O preço calculado e mencionado na factura, será com todas as taxas incluidas (TTC). As mercadorias que possam ser isentadas de taxas, serão as que o cliente tenha comprado para as suas necessidades pessoais.

Pedimos-lhe que tome conhecimento e a controlar antecipadamente as condições indispensáveis para beneficiar da exoneração do TVA Francês (NT:=IVA) através do *elo seguinte.*

*Formalidades*

O cliente deverá efectuar o seu pedido de factura de venda junto dos nossos serviços por correio electrónico info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

O cliente deverá fornecer determinados argumentos justificativos antes que lhe entreguemos o formulário de isenção de taxa: Cópia legível frente e verso de um documento de identidade (passaporte, cartão de permanência, cartão consular, etc....), atestado sobre honra (manuscrito e idêntico ao modelo que lhe será comunicado pelo serviço de Clientes) e uma justificação de domicilio no estrangeiro.

Depois de devolução da vinheta carimbada pelas alfândegas nos três meses seguintes à compra, estaremos em condições de lhe restituir por cheque o cartão, o montante do TVA (NT:=IVA) devido ou do(s) produto(s) envolvido(s). O prazo antes da expedição desse reembolso, variará entre quatro (4) e seis (6) semanas a partir da data de recepção da vinheta cor-de-rosa carimbada pelas alfândegas.

*Recusa.*

Em caso de não respeito das condições e/ou formalidades, nós poderemos ser levados a recusar a entrega do formulário de isenção de taxa.

As ofertas de serviços e/ou promocionais que nós estejamos susceptíveis de propor, assim como as participações em despesas de portes, não beneficiarão de qualquer isenção de taxa eventual.

*É um cidadão intracomunitário:*

*Condições.*

Se for um privado não sujeito(Não contribuinte) à TVA (NT:=IVA) deverá pagar os preços indicados com todas as taxas incluídas (TTC), participação nas despesas de portes incluídos se for caso disso.

Se for uma pessoa ou sociedade sujeito à TVA (NT:=IVA) (nomeadamente uma empresa não Francesa situada num estado da União Europeia), deverá endereçar-nos uma notificação em papel timbrado da sua empresa que deve explicitamente mencionar o numero TVA (NT: deverá ser o CAE= Código de Actividade Económica; ou algo identico) intracomunitário da empresa.

Formalidades.

Aquando da recepção de esse justificativo e após verificação do numero de TVA intracomunitário, uma factura sem taxas (HT= Hors Taxes= Fora Taxas), ser-lhe a endereçada assim como um reembolso por cheque ou cartão, do montante do TVA correspondente aos produtos facturados.

Recusa.

Reservamo-nos o direito de recusar qualquer pedido de isenção de taxas que não corresponda às condições especificadas nas presentes condições gerais de venda, assim como às pedidas pelos serviços aduaneiros.


*Artigo 11: Menções legais & responsabilidades*

*Lei informática, ficheiros e liberdades:*

Em conformidade com a lei Francesa informática e liberdades nº 78-17 de 6 de Janeiro de 1978, o cliente dispõe de um direito de acesso e de rectificação de dados que lhe dizem respeito e pode exercer esse direito enviando um correio electrónico para info@europeen-trading.com das 6h30 às 18h de segunda a sexta-feira exceptuando dias feriados (NT: ter em conta os dias feriados em França  arranjar um calendário ou agenda Francesa) ou por correio EUROPEEN TRADING BP 12 51110 Bourgogne France.

Em função das suas escolhas emitidas aquando da criação ou da consulta da sua conta, será susceptível de receber ofertas da nossa sociedade. Se não o desejar mais, pode a qualquer momento nos solicitar tal através do seu espaço cliente ou escrevendo-nos para a morada abaixo

Informámo-lo que esse tratamento automatizado de informações, nomeadamente a gestão dos endereços de correio electrónico dos utilizadores, está vinculada a uma declaração ao CNIL sob o numero em conselho.

*Venda Internacional:*

 Qualquer diferendo que possa ocorrer da encomenda, concernente por exemplo à execução, interpretação, a validade ou a sua anulação, será regida em pleno pelo direito Francês (para as regras de forma, como as regras de fundo), com exclusão das disposições da Convenção de Viena de 11 de Abril de 1980 sobre a venda internacional de mercadorias.

Atenção aos elos (ligações) a outros sítios:

Os elos (ligações ou links) de hiper textos podem reenviar para outros sítios além do http://www.europeen-trading.com

Nós não somos responsáveis pelo não respeito desses sítios das disposições legais ou regulamentares em vigor.

Se encontrar alguns problemas que sejam, pedimos-lhe que contacte os responsáveis desses sítios.

*EUROPEEN TRADING*
BP 12 - ZA Croix Saint Gilles - 51110 BOURGOGNE- FRANCE
RCS : B 404 071 714 - TVA INTRA : FR43404071714

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pois mas tenho mandado mails e eles dizem para encomendar na pagina.. eu como quero pagar com MBnet.. n sei qual a opção escolher.. se devo escolher a primeira.. PAIEMENT PAR CARTE BANCAIRE

----------


## João Magano

Para pagar por MBNet deves selecionar essa opção de pagamento por cartão bancário, mas atenção ao valor dos portes, que eu saiba esta loja não faz o calculo dos portes para envios fora de França, já la vai 1 ano que fiz a ultima compra mas penso que o procedimento se mantém, deves enviar um email a dizer que és um comprador de Portugal, que estás interessado em determinados artigos e que queres saber o montante dos portes e como efectuar a encomenda, foi assim que fiz e resultou.

----------


## Edgar Luis

mas eu enviei varios mails com a encomenda e eles disseram-me sempre para encomendar no site.. e foi o que fiz.. fiz a encomenda dia 9, agora vou esperar que chegue. eles tinham tudo em stock.. n faço ideia de quanto tempo irá levar

Port 19.00 € 
Supplément emballage 0.00 € 


Adresse de facturation  Adresse de livraison  
Edgar LOPES
Rua Pioneiros de Brejos 
AZEITÃO
Portugal


E eles sabem que é em portugal. pelo menos cobraram 19 euros de portes.. penso que agora já existe a opção de saberem logo o pais.. vamos a ver..

----------


## Rui Pereira

A europeen tem site renovado, é registar, escolher produto e modo de pagamento.
Pago sempre por tranferencia bancária, eles mandam ficheiro com os dados do banco.
Quanto a stocks, ao ver os produtos ve-se tambem a quantidade existente no momento.
Atenção que só enviam após pagamento.

----------


## Edgar Luis

sim.. paguei tudo na 2 feira logo.. mandaram-me logo um link da transportadora a dizer onde estava o produto.. com um numero de registo para se ir seguindo o produto.. a verdade é que esta na mesma localidade em frança desde dia 10... segundo o site claro..

----------


## Rui Pereira

Já me aconteceu o mesmo com uma encomenda que vinha da Alemanha, depois apareceu o trajeto todo quando chegou a lisboa

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Boa tarde, 
> 
> eu também tinha essa dúvida e fiz como o João Carlos Pereira diz.
> 
> Enviei um mail com a encomenda e eles depois enviaram um link que segui para finalizar a encomenda (paguei com MBNet)
> 
> Só utilizei o site para pagamento e para consulta das referências dos produtos que queria comprar, para colocar no mail.
> 
> Um abraço
> ...


mbnet é o meio mais seguro para fazer pagamentos.NO PASSADO TINHA RECEIO EM COMPRAR HOJE SÓ COMPRO NA NET,JÁ POUPEI MUITO DINHEIRO.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Oi Pedro,

Tu realmente és uma máquina...  :yb677:  

Não queres perguntar ao tipo da europeen-trading se ele quer meter essa tradução no site dele? Seria ainda mais útil, porque aqui assim vai-se perder, com a passagem do tempo...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Luís




> Oi Pedro,
> 
>  Tu realmente és uma máquina...  
> 
>  Não queres perguntar ao tipo da europeen-trading se ele quer meter essa tradução no site dele? Seria ainda mais útil, porque aqui assim vai-se perder, com a passagem do tempo...


...quanto a ser uma máquina...isso é com a regisconta...lembras-te :SbQuestion2: ...aquela maquináaa... :Smile: 
apenas ajudei com o que podia.

Quanto a perguntar à Europeen-trading*...booff...enfin...pourquoi pas...on ne perd rien...quoi...*sim de facto pode ser embora eles digam que 




> A Loja http://www.europeen-trading.com:
> 
> A sociedade EUROPEEN TRADING colocou em funcionamento e explora o sitio http://www.europeen-trading.com
> O sitio http://www.europeen-trading.com, é apresentado apenas em língua francesa.




*...oui, ça marche...*vamos ver no que dá :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno



> Boa noite 
> No sentido de ajudar quem quer que possa ter dificuldades de acesso por questões de linguistica, procedi à tradução das condições gerais de venda da europe trading, que como poderão ler na mesma, só disponibiliza as suas páginas virtuais em Francês.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno
> 
> P.S.: è possível que alguns termos técnicos juridicos e/ou fiscais estejam menos bem traduzidos, o que se deve ao facto de não ser especializado no assunto. Um Advogado e/ou um Economista, ou mesmo alguém entendido na matéria, poderá eventualmente corrigir/esclarecer um ou outro desses termos.
> 
> http://www.europeen-trading.com/cdv.php (original)
> ...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Oi Pedro,
> 
> Tu realmente és uma máquina...  
> 
> Não queres perguntar ao tipo da europeen-trading se ele quer meter essa tradução no site dele? Seria ainda mais útil, porque aqui assim vai-se perder, com a passagem do tempo...


B :Olá: a noite Luís, boa noite a todos
Como acima sugerido, e muito bem, acabei de propor à europeen-trading que coloque no seu sitio a versão Portuguesa das suas condições gerais de venda que ficará como ajuda, fazendo sempre e apenas fé a versão Francesa. Vamos ver o que nos respondem... :yb665: 


este foi o e-mail que enviei:




> Chers Monsieurs / Dames
> Etant Modérateur du site Portugais www.reefforum.net qui compte plus de 4000 membres, bon nombre desquels vous achète avec satisfaction des produits, j’ai du intervenir pour aider les membres qui veulent vous acheter des produits mais ne savent pas parler le Français, donc difficile pour eux de vous acheter quoi que ce soit du fait qu’ils ne comprennent pas vos conditions générales de vente car celles si sont rédigées en Français. J’ai décide de traduire vos conditions générales de vente justement pour aider vos clients qui na parlent pas le Français. De ce fait je vous propose de publier dans votre site, la version en Portugais de vos conditions générales de vente qui resteront toujours une simple aide faisant foi seulement la version Française originale. Je suis sur que vous aurez encore plus de clients.
> Je prends la liberté de vous envoyer la traduction en question pour votre apprésentation.
> 
> En attendant pouvoir vous lire, veuillez Chers Monsieurs / Dames, agréer l’expression de nos salutations distinguées
> 
> Cordialement
> Pedro Nuno Ferreira
> 
> ...

----------

